# dwa form??



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

just got my dwa appliactaion and im just wondering how much you guys pay for insurance on avarage?? also how do you get insurance bewfore you get the animal as on my application it needs details on insurance policy?? :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mine cost £124 this year for up to 5 snakes, I put on the app that the insurance will be arranged once the council give me the go ahead, then as soon as they say that they will issue the license pending insurance, I sort it out and show them the insurance certificate.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

mine is £284 but alot of the councils you dont actually need the insurance untill you have the license incause they refuse you the license you are stuck with the insurance for nothing. . . . just put on it exotics direct or who ever and get a quote off them


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

all depends on your council but i have found as with mine usually once you hand in your form to the council they issue it a case number this becoms your DWAL number you can then send this to your insurence company as proberbly like mine (pets direct) they asked for DWAL number on the form
I paid £245 got upto 25 animals


----------

